# aires / sostas / stelplatze required



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*Aires sostas stelplatze*

Good Day to All

Thanks for the useful URL.s

We are off to Northern Italy next month passing through( one way or the other ) (D), (CH) (A) and of course (F)

Would very much appreciate *personal *recomendations on sostas and campsites in these regions of Italy....Valle d'Aosta , Piemont, Lombardia, Veneto, Trentino-Alto Adige, Friuli- Venezia Giulia.

In Germany in these regions. Baden Worttemberg, Bavaria, Saarland. Stelplatz and Campsites recommends welcome.

I have the latest G O Aires de Service, Guide Nationaldes Aires de Service and the FFCC Camping and Caravaning.

please reply by PM or on this post.

TIA

Ken.....with Wanderwagon3


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Hi

This site has an excellent listing of Sosta's we find it great but your Italian needs to be up to scratch...

http://www.coattocamper.com/aree_di_sosta/aree_di_sosta.html

Just click on the area you are intrested in a pop up box will appear asking you to log in with password and username.... just click cancel and that will do the trick you get a list of sosta in .doc format..

Keith n Debs


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hello wanderwagon3

I've split out your enquiry from the other one - hope you get an answer


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Keith-n-Deb for your link to 'sostas' which you gave wanderwagon3. I have also added it to my favourites as we are going off to Itay tomorrow. Heading for the Auto-Trail club rally at Lake Maggiore. We will hopefully be finding some new aires to stay at.

www.camper-55plus.info/Stellplatze/stellplatze.html

www.campereavventure.it/aree-spagnaloc2a.htm (just looked this one up its on spain.)
www.campereavventure.it

www.camperonline.it

I know wanderwagon3 you wanted personal recommendations but thought if you havent these links they might be useful.


----------

